# MySN-PCGH-Notebooks im Preis gesenkt und PCGH-Gaming-Notebook ausverkauft [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. August 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu MySN-PCGH-Notebooks im Preis gesenkt und PCGH-Gaming-Notebook ausverkauft [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: MySN-PCGH-Notebooks im Preis gesenkt und PCGH-Gaming-Notebook ausverkauft [Anzeige]


----------



## mannefix (31. August 2010)

Kann jemand was zur Performance mit Starcraft 2 sagen?


----------

